# Magazine and newspaper experience?



## mestrin (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new tablet. I currently use an old ipad for reading ebooks and screenplays (pdfs).
I want a tablet that's good for reading ebooks and has a nice magazine/newspaper experience. Not sure that I really care about streaming video and other stuff. Really just about reading. 
Wondering if people find magazine and newspaper apps work well on kindle fire?
What magazine/newspaper apps are you using for kindle fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only magazines I read on my Fire come from Amazon and they work fine.  You can see a whole page in a spread or double tap to zoom in, or tap to go to 'article' mode.

The smaller Fire HD7 may not be great for screenplays as the PDF is probably designed for a full sized page and the screen is somewhat smaller. . . . .still -- I find most PDF's to be quite clear.  It really depends on the font style and size used in the PDF.  How well you can pan and zoom on the PDF will depend on what PDF reader you employ.

I recall reading Zinio now works with the FireHD, but I haven't used it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, Zinio?  I love Zinio...my favorite news app ever.  Off to check!

Betsy


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

While the screen size isn't optimal, reading magazines is a good experience. I especially like the page-turn animation.


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

What is Zinio?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zinio is a free app that you can use to subscribe to magazines and read them. The app is free, but most if not all subscriptiins must be purchased.



Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Zinio is a free app that you can use to subscribe to magazines and read them. The app is free, but most if not all subscriptiins must be purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I recommend Next Issue because for a monthly fee $9.99 you can access a selection of magazines. I just use it because they have Entertainment Weekly, People, etc. I don't care for a separate app for each magazine when I can get them all within one app in a single interface. I'm not sure about the individual apps in the Appstore, but one thing I love about Entertainment Weekly is the single click to watch movie trailers within the magazine itself.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

How odd ... Amazon says Zinio is not compatible with the Fire HD.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> How odd ... Amazon says Zinio is not compatible with the Fire HD.


Ugh - neither is Next Issue.

I can sent you the files for sideloading if you like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> How odd ... Amazon says Zinio is not compatible with the Fire HD.


Might find a version that will work via 1Mobile.

I'm not really surprised -- _was_ surprised when I'd heard that it was compatible. I guess they've changed that -- or I had wrong info. Point is, Amazon want you to get your mags from them, not download a free app and buy them from somewhere else. . . . .


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> How odd ... Amazon says Zinio is not compatible with the Fire HD.


It works fine -- I've got it on my 8.9 HD. IMO, it is far better than Amazon which limits periodicals to one subscription on one device. With Zinio, one subscription can be read on multiple devices.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't believe Amazon won't save all of your editions. FWIW, the Next Issue app also saves all editions.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

The very few magazines I have read on my Fire have been perfect, I've not read any that dont come from Amazon though


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I got Zinio from here:

http://jotformpro.com/form/13185032229

You can navigate there directly from your Fire to dl it. So far, it's working on my Fire HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, saving _all_ back issues isn't important.

If I see an article in the newspaper I want to save, I clip it. I wouldn't keep the whole newspaper in paper either -- just cut out the relevant article.

On the Fire, there's no 'clipping' function, but you can mark an issue to be saved so you can keep it that way. Just go to the Newsstand area, tap and hold the issue you want, and select "save". Now you'll have it forever on the Fire. . . . .

All that said, much as I love the kindle for novels and such, it's not ideal for magazines. Not even the Fire. It's fine for the newspaper as I just want to quickly browse the articles. For those who want to pour over box scores or use it as a shield to keep from having to talk to someone at the breakfast table, it's not going to work.  For magazines, they're mostly still better in paper for me. HOWEVER, if there's an article of particular interest in a particular issue, I like that I can go buy that single issue and save IT electronically. . .then I can go ahead and recycle the paper version.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, saving _all_ back issues isn't important.
> 
> If I see an article in the newspaper I want to save, I clip it. I wouldn't keep the whole newspaper in paper either -- just cut out the relevant article.
> 
> ...


Is that 'Saved' issue available on other devices? And/or if you get a new device?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Kind of makes sense that Amazon would list Zinio as not compatible, since they would prefer you purchase directly from Amazon. At least side loading works.

I've been very happy with Zinio. I still have all of my back issues, and the magazines look just like the news stand versions. The nice thing is being able to select Text mode and just read the article without having to jump around the magazine (story continues on page 187...).


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

MsScarlett said:


> I got Zinio from here:
> 
> http://jotformpro.com/form/13185032229
> 
> You can navigate there directly from your Fire to dl it. So far, it's working on my Fire HD.


This is how I acquired Zinio also. I purchase magazines from Amazon, but believe or not Amazon does not carry all of the speciality magazines that I like to read. I buy those through Zinio. So, I'm happy to have the option to use both on my Fire HD.


----------

